# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.06

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.17.06 is out!*   *New models based on different platforms have been tested 
and added to the list of supported devices:*   *QCOM tab:*  *♦ HUAWEI Honor 6 Pro C8817D
♦ Alcatel OT-5054s*  We improved our recently released method of Repair IMEI for ZTE Hexagon devices.
The manual is الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Android ADB tab:*  *♦ Digicel DL1000* (MT6580) *♦ YDX MAXX* (MT6582) *♦ 4Good S450m 4G* (MT6735) *♦ Lenovo P70-A* (MT6572) *♦ Lanix X500b* (MT6580) *♦ Mobicel Metro II* (MT6571) *♦ Plum Kingbrand Z350* (MT6572) *♦ SKY 4.0LM* (MT6735))  *HiSilicon tab:*  *♦ Huawei P9*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

